# Longboard setup for snowboard training



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel that pretty much if you can carve properly on a snowboard it will feel similar if you make turns on a longboard of any decent durometer wheels.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

dwdesign said:


> I feel that pretty much if you can carve properly on a snowboard it will feel similar if you make turns on a longboard of any decent durometer wheels.


I cannot really carve properly on a snowboard, I was hoping to work on the technique on a longboard


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@supern00b 

Have a read through this thread.









Surfskate


Hello, I am thinking about a surfskate and there has been a few threads mentioning them recently so I thought I'd open a specific discussion. I always wondered what I could do in the offseason and had been joking I will get a longboard. My wife and brothers always get a good laugh. I think...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

NT.Thunder said:


> @supern00b
> 
> Have a read through this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Guess you'd advocate for the 1wheel? Seems like one other guy asserts that esk8 is closest to snowboarding, but I suspect that's just from the trucks being super tight by default


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is some good info and Kijima was pressing some skate boards

Deep carving, Kijima method | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> There is some good info and Kijima was pressing some skate boards
> 
> Deep carving, Kijima method | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


Yea I remember seeing his vids, but don't recall him talking about his setup. Unless I'm wrong.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

We were talking about long boards in that thread around page 31.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

WigMar said:


> We were talking about long boards in that thread around page 31.


Thanks. I posted a reply there, but for continuity's sake, has @Kijima's group buy ended already?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe we can get another one started up. Shipping can be a bear, but if there's enough of us it shouldn't be bad. I'd be down to get in on a group buy.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Maybe we can get another one started up. Shipping can be a bear, but if there's enough of us it shouldn't be bad. I'd be down to get in on a group buy.


Agreed. Does that mean there was already a round of shipments that occurred since August?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

supern00b said:


> Agreed. Does that mean there was already a round of shipments that occurred since August?


I don't think the earlier group buy happened.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

supern00b said:


> I cannot really carve properly on a snowboard, I was hoping to work on the technique on a longboard


Opps, sorry! I misunderstood/misread the question. I think you're on the right track with training on a longboard. I like to use lower angle trucks (43°) and barrel shaped bushings so I can impart more deliberate effort in turning... otherwise it's too skate carve-y/turn-y.

Edit: Also get a cambered longboard deck.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

He makes longboards too!?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If we're gonna do a group buy lets make it for his snowboards lol


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If we're gonna do a group buy lets make it for his snowboards lol


My goal is to not buy any boards next season* unless its a one in one out situation.

*unless i end up getting a splitty


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> My goal is to not buy any boards next season* unless its a one in one out situation.
> 
> *unless i end up getting a splitty


I've said that before 😆. You can do it!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I've said that before 😆. You can do it!


What are you saying that I can do exactly?

The only thing I've lowkey been looking for is something with mag that I can ride if I stay local and have shit conditions. It really does help... but the arbor with the traction bumps has done a solid job so far. Would just like to test one out to see if it's better. Had been talking to niche about it tbh. And then it still remains to be seen what happens with that other red/white board I have.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> What are you saying that I can do exactly?
> 
> The only thing I've lowkey been looking for is something with mag that I can ride if I stay local and have shit conditions. It really does help... but the arbor with the traction bumps has done a solid job so far. Would just like to test one out to see if it's better. Had been talking to niche about it tbh. And then it still remains to be seen what happens with that other red/white board I have.


I was more saying I couldn't do it- but you can. I think the one in one out rule is solid. 

I also plan on keeping my quiver the same size or smaller next season. I haven't been able to do that in the past, but I'm stoked on my quiver right now. I've got to buy pants now anyway, and it'll be time for new boots soon as well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Better rule is one out and 2 in...got to plan for the un-expected.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Better rule is one out and 2 in...got to plan for the un-expected.


Nah. I buy stuff to use it. If I have a board that I have to justify riding, it doesn't have a place in the quiver! Something like a true pow board or split are the exceptions to this.

Realistically, I could get away with even 2-3 but the duplicates are basically variations on a theme, i.e. softer and firmer versions of a similar-ish board. If we're being totalllyyy honest, I could ride anything on my iguchi camber. I'd prefer a hair more WW for getting dialed into carves.

As @kimchijajonshim has said elsewhere, there's something to be said about riding the same board for a season or two and just progressing hardcore as a rider. There's a sense of 'jinba ittai' that can only be reached if you spend enough time on a board!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> My goal is to not buy any boards next season* unless its a one in one out situation.
> 
> *unless i end up getting a splitty


Wanna buy my splitty?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> As @kimchijajonshim has said elsewhere, there's something to be said about riding the same board for a season or two and just progressing hardcore as a rider. There's a sense of 'jinba ittai' that can only be reached if you spend enough time on a board!


The gear whore in me would push that reasoning as far as I can. Ideal 'minimalist' quiver for me would honestly be 152 and 157 Dancehauls, and a 159 and 162 (if they ever make it) Bankers, plus split. I can dream 😅


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Phedder said:


> The gear whore in me would push that reasoning as far as I can. Ideal 'minimalist' quiver for me would honestly be 152 and 157 Dancehauls, and a 159 and 162 (if they ever make it) Bankers, plus split. I can dream 😅


Sometimes you just gotta make do with what ya got. I can carry maybe 3-4 boards with me for a drive trip and 2 maybe 3 for a flight. If I'm going to a local spot I won't carry more than two.

So if I have like 7 boards, odds are some aren't ever getting used. I hate that. Unless it's a cool wall hangar but still!

I have a fair amount of overlap in my quiver right now and I'm not sure how I feel about it. Part of that is dialing into the nitty Gritty of what I really enjoy. Like, I love my arbor iguchi pro. But if it's not icy out, it's the last board I want to ride even though it's awesome. The yup and spam are similar and the otto fits in there too (but that boards status might be in Flux). Then the stealth which is basically the stiffer carver and finally the signal disruptor which is the bad weather park board. I've been using the yup in meh conditions too because it's fun. 

It's like the korua board writing... Basically says I hope you find the perfect shape, even though it's not truly attainable. 

That said, if I only had the iguchi camber in my hands I likely would love riding as much as I do with all the other boards...


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

ridethecliche said:


> Nah. I buy stuff to use it. If I have a board that I have to justify riding, it doesn't have a place in the quiver! Something like a true pow board or split are the exceptions to this.
> 
> Realistically, I could get away with even 2-3 but the duplicates are basically variations on a theme, i.e. softer and firmer versions of a similar-ish board. If we're being totalllyyy honest, I could ride anything on my iguchi camber. I'd prefer a hair more WW for getting dialed into carves.
> 
> As @kimchijajonshim has said elsewhere, there's something to be said about riding the same board for a season or two and just progressing hardcore as a rider. There's a sense of 'jinba ittai' that can only be reached if you spend enough time on a board!


I have an agreement with the wife for no more than 5 boards (currently at 6, but planning on selling one), but honestly I could get away with 3. Really 2 if I was willing to forgo a rock board: carving/pow focused daily driver and split. Ideally would probably be 4: rock board, daily driver, split, and deeeep pow board.

I have a couple boards (Dupraz D1 6' and Moss Swallow 162) I only ride maybe 2-5 times a season, but those are EPIC days and worth keeping around as a 25-40 day a year rider. That calculus changes if I'm more like a 5-10 day a year rider. Wife and I are hoping for kids, and if that comes to fruition I won't be able to justify weekly 7 hour round trips for a few years.

Edit: All of the above said, I should probably keep at least one board in reserve... I've catastrophically blown up snowboards and bindings before, so generally best for me to have a backup in the car haha.

In that case, I'll probably sell a few things, consolidate to a couple snowboards, and then probably add another surf board and a few asphalt and concrete rippers... much easier to hit the beach (5-20 minutes) or the streets (literally out the door).


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I am very happy with this trilogy. I have another set of step ons now with a white base plate. So two boards ready to go. If I could get my hands on teal step ons it would go on the Stale Fish.

'17 custom as rock board... 

Have a '20 custom never used but looks so sick. '21 skeleton key which I like aesthetically but likely will not ride much now that I have the Stale Fish. '16 process I hate. 

That might be it now... I sold off a few. Not sure haha that's bad I lost track.
Then some traditional bindings '21 cartel x and '20 Genesis


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Sell the SK if you're not going to ride it. Folks will gobble it up early next season.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

supern00b said:


> ... Seems like one other guy asserts that esk8 is closest to snowboarding, but I suspect that's just from the trucks being super tight by default


Actually I ride with trucks as lose as possible, using orangatang knuckles bushings mixed setup for better carvy feeling when turning.
Its an expensive snowboard imitation but well worth it imho.
Right now Im working on opening my pelvis better, esk8 helps a lot.


----------

